# @@قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية {مهم لكل المهندسين}@@



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*






 أقدم اليوم لإخواني المهندسين هذا القاموس الهندسي {قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية} الذي يهم كل مهندس وأرجو أن ينال إعجابكم






طريقة التحميل





التحميل من هنـــا






*​


----------



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

عفوا 
هذه نسخة بلا كلمة سر

http://adf.ly/2aTcr


----------



## samy2050anan (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## خالد يحيى صالح (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على الأفائدة


----------



## شعبان بليغ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا ينفعك بعلمك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## ammar-kh (8 سبتمبر 2011)

و اياكم ............................


----------



## وعابيك (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ammar-kh (18 سبتمبر 2011)

وفيك .................


----------



## ammar-kh (9 أكتوبر 2011)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## acer.7 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​*مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور*​​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*​*على الجهد بس ياريت لو اتغير الرابط
على الجهد بس ياريت لو اتغير الرابط 
على الجهد بس ياريت لو اتغير الرابط 
على الجهد بس ياريت لو اتغير الرابط ​


----------



## norel (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

